# [suche] design - grundgerüst für blumenladen



## andrea (23. Jul 2004)

suche jemanden der mir ein design für einen blumenladen entwirft! gibts da jemanden der das evtl. aus spass machen würde? es muss nur das grundgerüst stehen, hab einfach keine ideen dafür!

kriterien:
farben: rot (wie ein blatt der moonblume), grün (wie der stiel der moonblume)!
design: modern
enthaltene bilder: es sollte platz für ein bild einer blume (moonblume) haben => kann aber auch im hintergrund sein
link: platzhalten für ca. 6 links


ich wäre demjenigen/derjenigen sehr dankbar
mfg andrea

ps. ich sehe nicht wie ich hier ein bild heraufladen kann! ich würde euch sonst meinen versuch zeigen!


----------



## bygones (23. Jul 2004)

du kannst hier nur bilder verlinken nicht direkt raufladen !

Ich versteh leider nicht was gemacht werden soll ?! ist das ne Homepage oder soll das ein Java Programm sein oder wie ?


----------



## Guest (23. Jul 2004)

ne homepage! also einfach das grundgerüst! ich habe keine ideen für das grundgerüst! das teil dan mit flash oder sonst wie zu realisieren sollte dan kein problem sein!


----------



## Roar (23. Jul 2004)

ja, schön udbn gut aber das hier ist ein Java Forum und hat nix mit webdesign zu tun !?


----------



## andrea (23. Jul 2004)

ich weiss dass das hier ein java forum ist, doch ich hoffe dass sich trotzdem jemand findet!

möglich ists ja, den es sind ja auch web-sprachen im forum vertreten! wo ne websprache da manchmal auch ein webdesigner! (leider bei mir nicht so)

falls jemand ein grundgerüst für mich erstellen könnte, bitte auf cmueh@gmx.ch mailen!
wäre super  :toll: 

mfg andrea


----------



## Student (26. Jul 2004)

andrea hat gesagt.:
			
		

> falls jemand ein grundgerüst für mich erstellen könnte,
> [..]
> wäre super  :toll:


wäre super und bei mir nicht kostenlos.

willst du eher ein layout basierend auf ner menge grafiken oder lieber nicht allzu viele. also lieber basierend auf simplen <div>-konstruktionen, mit z.b. unterschiedlichen hintergrundfarben etc.

mit flash ..  ???:L   :arrow: kein kommentar.

was würdest du also ausgeben wollen?

PS:
im leben wird einem fast nichts geschenkt ...


----------

